# How long can an adult cockapoo stay alone?



## Seth (Feb 12, 2017)

My wife and I are considering getting a cockapoo, but both of us have to work. We're willing to spend 6 months to a year training and not leaving the dog alone for more than 4-5 hours, but eventually, our puppy will need to be alone for close to 8 hours while we are both at work. I really like the traits and size of a cockapoo and think it would make a perfect dog for us, but we need to be able to leave our dog alone for 8 hours most days during the week.


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! :ciao:

Cockapoos make excellent pets. They are also usually very attached to their humans (and vice-versa, of course!)

Regarding the issue of leaving your dog alone, albeit after a period of adaptation, eight hours seems a long time to me to leave a dog alone with no company (neither canine, human nor even feline). Yes, some people can and do leave their dogs alone for this long, but in my opinion (just my opinion - others may disagree) eight hours is too long to leave your dog of any breed without any company.

Maybe you could get someone to take your dog out for a good walk during the day when you are out? Perhaps a relative, friend, or even a professional dog walker if s/he has a good reputation?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Personally I think 8 hours is too long, although in exceptional circumstances my dogs have been left for that long and I am not proud to admit it.
Usually on my working days they are collected by a friend who does dog walking, 4 hours after I have left home and they stay with her for 2 hours - one hour at hers and then an hours walk. When I get home they are well exercised, relaxed and happy. Paying for their care eats significantly into my earnings but I feel that it is the least I can do for them. They love days when I am home and I am lucky in that I have an adult son at home too who works shifts so they are rarely left on their own too long. I get up and take them out every morning for 45 minutes to an hour mostly off lead. And someone walks them for an hour in the evenings. They love their exercise, but they really, really love company from their humans.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two went to daycare until recently as I have been home more. I also stopped taking them because they would just sit and watch butterflies and bees fly over from the neighboring garden. Cute but not helpful in getting them tired. I try to limit their time alone to about 6 hrs max now as are almost 4 now, but anything much less when they were puppies as they were crates whenever I left them alone. 

My sister had a terrier mix and they would leave him in a large bathroom for the day and he hated it so much he would run away and hide from you under the bed. And then try to claw and hold onto you while you put him in the bathroom. My last dog was really sad when I would leave but mostly spent the day sleeping in the yard in the sun. After these experiences I decided that I couldn't just leave them for an entire day and am planning my work around them so I they aren't alone for long stretches all of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A cockapoo is not the right dog for you I'm afraid. More than any "breed" they need and want to be with their people and pack. Google dogs that don't mind being left alone, there are breeds that will be far better suited to that lifestyle. Wait for the cockapoo when one of you has more work flexibility or better yet can take them with you to work.


----------



## 14diane64 (Jan 28, 2017)

I really think most breeds struggle with left alone for more than 4 hours 'the chances are they become distructive out of bordem 'or mess all over the house the dog wouldn't be happy neither you 'it is very difficult when you want a dog and you work 'unless you now someone to help special the first few years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

